
Show HN: MessageBook, an extension to limit FB usage to Messenger - chejazi
https://messagebook.github.io/
======
qnsi
I don’t know how this extension work, but I have no problem with that.

I just go to messenger.com and never visit fb.com. How does the extension work
and why?

